# found white and brown pigeon



## bbarkowitz (Jun 2, 2009)

this bird has been in my backyard for 2 days, It will not fly for some reason. I caught it easily, gave it water and rice, not sure if it is eating. What now?? Will it fly away after a little rest or do I have to take it somewhere?? I have it outside in a crate, should I keep it there?? HELP!


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

I would give it some wild bird seed or something like that instead of rice. Maybe it has a broken wing. As for eating, it will eat when it's hungry. Some other smarter pigeon breeders will be along to give you better advise because I'm not a pro or anything. As for now, make sure it has good food and water.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Please bring the bird inside where it is safe from predators.
It would be great if you could post a picture so we can tell you if this a baby or an adult bird.
It could be a young bird that hasdn't learned how to eat on it's own.
Where are you located so we can help find a rehabber?


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Does the pigeon have any bands on its legs? If so, please post all the letters and numbers. And we do need your general location so we can figure out if there's a rehabber or member nearby who can help with the bird.


----------

